# Furacão HELENE (Atlântico 2018 #AL08)



## Afgdr (8 Set 2018 às 05:34)

Formou-se a 8ª tempestade tropical da época no Atlântico, a TT Helene. Apresenta um movimento para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph, equivalentes a 64 km/h, e uma pressão mínima de 1002 hPa.


*Imagem de satélite das 03h45*











Vigora um aviso de tempestade tropical para as ilhas do Fogo e de Santiago e ilha Brava, que deverão começar a sentir os seus efeitos a partir de sábado à noite/domingo.



> SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:
> 
> A *Tropical Storm Warning* is in effect for...
> * Santiago, Fogo, and Brava






> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected to first reach the
> warning area Saturday night or on Sunday.
> ...




*Previsão da rota - NHC*









Deverá aumentar de intensidade ao longo dos próximos dias e espera-se que atinja a categoria de furacão após as 48h-72h.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 08/0300Z 13.6N 18.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 08/1200Z 13.8N 19.9W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 12:41)

533 
WTNT63 KNHC 080914
TCUAT3

Tropical Storm Helene Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL082018
515 AM AST Sat Sep 08 2018

The government of the Cabo Verde Islands has issued a Hurricane
Watch for the southern islands of Santiago, Fogo and Brava.

$$
Forecaster Zelinsky/Brown


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 14:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 15:18)




----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 20:07)

Dava tempo para se alugar um ou dois Q400 da Azores Airlines e ver o olho do furacão ao estilo dos _Hurricane Hunters_


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 01:01)




----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2018 às 05:02)

A TT Helene continua com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph (cerca de 97 km/h) e rajadas até 69 mph (111 km/h). Movimenta-se para W com uma pressão mínima de 999 hPa.

*03h00 UTC
*







*Previsão de rota e cone de incerteza - NHC
*







*Avisos/alertas em vigor
*


> SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:
> 
> A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
> * The Cabo Verde islands of Santiago, Fogo, and Brava
> ...





Nas próximas horas, as ilhas de Santiago, do Fogo e Brava sentirão os seus efeitos.




> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected to first reach the
> warning area during the next several hours. Hurricane conditions
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 04:41)

O Furacão Helene continua a intensificar-se à medida que avança para WNW, apresentando neste momento ventos máximos sustentados de 85 mph (137 km/h) com rajadas até 104 mph (167 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 984 hPa.


*Imagem de satélite das 03h00 UTC*








*Previsão NHC: rota e cone de incerteza
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 14:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:19)

785 
WTNT63 KNHC 101333
TCUAT3

Hurricane Helene Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL082018
935 AM AST Mon Sep 10 2018

...HELENE STRENGTHENING...

Satellite imagery indicates that Helene has strengthened, with
maximum sustained winds now estimated to be 105 mph (165 km/h), with
higher gusts.

This increase in intensity will be accounted for in the advisory
that will be issued at 1100 AM AST (1500 UTC).

SUMMARY OF 935 AM AST...1335 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...14.4N 29.6W
ABOUT 350 MI...560 KM W OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH...165 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 285 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...974 MB...28.76 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brennan


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:23)

*O Furacão Helene torna-se o segundo Major da temporada 

Special update: Hurricane Helene becomes 105mph Cat 2*


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Set 2018 às 17:52)

Este é capaz de ir parar até às águas açorianas. Muito cedo ainda para saber se afecta alguma(s) ilha(s) devido à distância temporal. O sistema, em princípio, vai ser bastante pequeno (em extensão, não em intensidade) e por isso escassas dezenas de quilómetros na sua posição podem fazer imensa diferença! Até pode vir a passar entre arquipélagos e mal se sentir a sua presença em terra... bem, para já é uma situação a acompanhar!


----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2018 às 20:13)

Ia dizer isso tambem. Este furacao parece encaminhar-se para os Acores na proxima semana, por volta de domingo ou segunda feira, e depois afectar ou Portugal continental, Franca ou Reino Unido.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2018 às 20:33)

A apenas 144horas o ECM faz isto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 um cat 1 potente sobre os Açores! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 20:45)

lserpa disse:


> A apenas 144horas o ECM faz isto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 21:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Awww... quem é amiga quem é? A Helena sabe que há falta de água dos Açores! Vejam lá como ela dá a voltinha a todas as ilhas do arquipélago!  E com alguma sorte ainda vem também visitar o Continente!


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2018 às 22:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Awww... quem é amiga quem é? A Helena sabe que há falta de água dos Açores! Vejam lá como ela dá a voltinha a todas as ilhas do arquipélago!  E com alguma sorte ainda vem também visitar o Continente!



Dispenso bem é o vento associado... 
ensemble do GFS.

É muita probabilidade junta... 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:05)

lserpa disse:


> Dispenso bem é o vento associado...
> ensemble do GFS.
> 
> É muita probabilidade junta...
> ...


Pois... pode ser que entretanto passe a TT com vento fraco e chuva moderada, seria perfeito


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2018 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Awww... quem é amiga quem é? A Helena sabe que há falta de água dos Açores! Vejam lá como ela dá a voltinha a todas as ilhas do arquipélago!  E com alguma sorte ainda vem também visitar o Continente!



Eu conheço uma Helena, a mulher é dançarina faz com cada pirueta, foi com ela que aprendi a dançar a valsa, essa parece que vai à procura de par para dançar a valsa nos Açores. 

Pessoal dos Açores, senão quiserem a Helena mandem ela para os Algarves, eu ensino-lhe a dançar o corridinho.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 22:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Awww... quem é amiga quem é? A Helena sabe que há falta de água dos Açores! Vejam lá como ela dá a voltinha a todas as ilhas do arquipélago!  E com alguma sorte ainda vem também visitar o Continente!


Tenho tantas más recordações de uma situação idêntica a esta, que dispenso bem! A passar naquela zona da PI , provavelmente o que nos iria dar era forte agitação marítima, e um fluxo de vento de Sul quente e forte! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu conheço uma Helena, a mulher é dançarina faz com cada pirueta, foi com ela que aprendi a dançar a valsa, essa parece que vai à procura de par para dançar a valsa nos Açores.
> 
> Pessoal dos Açores, senão quiserem a Helena mandem ela para os Algarves, eu ensino-lhe a dançar o corridinho.


E eu várias, mas acho que nenhuma será tão boa dançarina como a tua... 
Acho que eles querem, agora ela tem é de se portar bem...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tenho tantas más recordações de uma situação idêntica a esta, que dispenso bem! A passar naquela zona da PI , provavelmente o que nos iria dar era forte agitação marítima, e um fluxo de vento de Sul quente e forte!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Eu sei... naturalmente estou apenas a amenizar a situação...


----------



## Cinza (10 Set 2018 às 22:24)

João Pedro disse:


> E eu várias, mas acho que nenhuma será tão boa dançarina como a tua...
> Acho que eles querem, agora ela tem é de se portar bem...



Mais respeitinho com a Helene (eu chamo-me Helena)  mas fora as brincadeiras também é um furacão a acompanhar com atenção ainda pode dar um ar da sua graça os modelos estão bastante dispares, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:28)

Cinza disse:


> Mais respeitinho com a Helene (eu chamo-me Helena)  mas fora as brincadeiras também é um furacão a acompanhar com atenção ainda pode dar um ar da sua graça os modelos estão bastante dispares, mas nunca se sabe.



Claro...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 22:34)

O Furacão Helene movimenta-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph (≈ 169 km/h) e rajadas até 127 mph (≈ 204 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 974 hPa.

Prevê-se que se intensifique nas próximas horas e, provavelmente, na próxima atualização já será _major hurricane_.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
*
INIT 10/2100Z 14.9N 31.5W 90 KT 105 MPH
* 12H 11/0600Z 15.5N 33.3W 100 KT 115 MPH
24H 11/1800Z 16.4N 35.3W 100 KT 115 MPH*
36H 12/0600Z 17.5N 37.0W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 12/1800Z 19.0N 38.0W 75 KT 85 MPH
72H 13/1800Z 23.0N 39.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
96H 14/1800Z 28.5N 40.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
120H 15/1800Z 34.0N 37.0W 50 KT 60 MPH




Às 20h00 UTC, era este o seu aspeto.







Esta é previsão atual do NHC da rota e o respetivo cone de incerteza.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2018 às 23:08)

Dos 3 modelos principais (UKMET, ECMWF e NCEP), é o _ensemble_ do IFS que tem o Helene mais intenso a >72h. No GEFS é só na saída operacional (pontinhos meio esverdeados a oeste do GOc) que o Helene chega às ilhas com força de furacão. Na maioria do _ensemble_ nem chega (perto) 






No IFS, sim, é um fartote. O ciclone tem intensidade assinalável na maioria do _ensemble_ e em algumas saídas os restos vão parar ao continente ou à Madeira.






Se calhar amanhã há dados mais concretos mas um cenário à Gordon (ventos nos 70 nós) seria, vá, normal para aqui. Isto se o Helene não chegar como TT.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2018 às 23:23)

No que concerne a furacões o NHC tem bateladas de modelos ao seu dispor, sendo que estes por vezes indicam coisas muito diferentes.

Primeiro há que ver a magnitude do enfraquecimento a meio da semana. Depois, vê-se


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2018 às 00:05)

Run 18z do GFS.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2018 às 00:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tenho tantas más recordações de uma situação idêntica a esta, que dispenso bem! A passar naquela zona da PI , provavelmente o que nos iria dar era forte agitação marítima, e um fluxo de vento de Sul quente e forte!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



A Helena deve ser prima da Ophelia...


----------



## srr (11 Set 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia,

Bom seguimento aqui, relativamente ao continente, se se aproximar dos Açores, quer dizer que no continente, teremos situação de alerta Vermelho por causa do Vento / risco de Incêndio Explosivo.

Não estou a gostar disto.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 08:37)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Bom seguimento aqui, relativamente ao continente, se se aproximar dos Açores, quer dizer que no continente, teremos situação de alerta Vermelho por causa do Vento / risco de Incêndio Explosivo.
> 
> Não estou a gostar disto.



Não necessariamente. Da última vez a corrente de sul foi induzida por um cat. 3. Dificilmente a situação se vai repetir.

---

O que abordei no seguimento das previsões a médio prazo está no aviso do NHC:



> Helene is expected to cross the 26 deg C isotherm within 24 hours and it will enter an environment of increasing south-southwesterly shear just beyond that time period. These conditions should promote a steady weakening trend beginning late Tuesday. By the end of the forecast period, however, SSTs increase along the forecast track, and there could be some baroclinic enhancements to end the weakening trend and perhaps even cause some strengthening. This scenario is supported by the HWRF/HMON regional models and the GFS/ECMWF global models. The NHC intensity forecast is largely an update of the previous one, except it is slightly higher at the end of the period.



O IFS no dia 15 às 06 UTC mostra 959 hPa e 144 qph de vento máximo. Se calhar a PC está um bocadinho exagerada. O ciclone estaria (estará?) irreconhecível:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 08:40)




----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 08:44)

O ciclone vem para os Açores. Mas, novamente, o Ophelia é uma exceção e não a regra.






Se o Helene começar a fazer a transição por cima das ilhas, ao estilo da Tanya, aí sim pode haver ventos severos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 08:44)

*Helene*
Current Intensity Analysis

UW - CIMSS 
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE 
ADT-Version 9.0 
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis ----- 
Date : 11 SEP 2018 Time : 063000 UTC
Lat : 15:46:12 N Lon : 33:09:35 W

*CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
5.8 / 951.8mb/109.8kt*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 08:57)




----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 09:01)

Relembro que os 2 Gordons chegaram às redondezas das ilhas enquanto cat. 2 fraco mas o cisalhamento enfraqueceu-os em poucas horas para cat. 1 fraco a moderado.

Há alguns dias atrás o Florence passou de _major _a TT em +-24 horas. O Ophelia ainda está muito recente na memória coletiva. Por essa lógica o Isaac seria mais um cat. 5 a caminho das Caraíbas 

Felizmente para os indígenas, o cisalhamento elevado deve acompanhar o Helene na sua aproximação às ilhas.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 09:16)

O HWRF é um excelente exemplo...






Um olho enorme e ventos máximos de 85 nós (cat. 2 fraco) a pouquíssima distância do GOc. Contudo...






... os ventos mais intensos são muito localizados e possivelmente ficariam no mar ou desapareceriam com a contínua degradação do ciclone (mas teria que ser emitido aviso de furacão devido à incerteza).


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 09:49)

O Helene tem um olho mais pequeno que o Ophelia mas os ventos têm um maior alcance. Só 5 nós de intensidade separam atualmente os 2 furacões.

O aviso acabado de publicar é mais do mesmo:



> There still appears to be a small window of opportunity for Helene to strengthen, during the next 12 hours or so, before the ocean and the upper wind environment become less conducive. Afterward, the SSTs decrease significantly and the vertical shear increases, which should induce gradual weakening. By day 3, the sea surface temperatures increase, however, the southwesterly shear persists and the mid-level atmospheric moisture decreases. Interestingly enough, the global models show Helene either maintaining tropical storm strength or even intensifying by the end of the period, possibly due to some mid-latitude dynamic forcing influences. It's also worth noting that the Florida State Cyclone Phase Evolution analysis and forecast product shows the system retaining a relatively symmetric warm core through the entire forecast.


----------



## fablept (11 Set 2018 às 11:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 12:28)




----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2018 às 12:53)

Bem, bem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 13:16)




----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2018 às 13:24)

A Helene a fazer-nos uma visita, segundo o GFS 6z


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2018 às 13:39)

*Informação especial *
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-09-11 12:10:00* e *2018-09-11 23:00:00*
*Assunto: Furacão Helene*
O IPMA informa que às 09:00UTC (hora dos Açores), o centro do FURACÃO HELENE, localizava-se a 2530 km a SSW dos Açores. O ciclone está a deslocar-se para WNW a 22 km/h, devendo nos próximos dias a sua trajectória alterar-se para NNE, pelo que existe a possibilidade do arquipélago dos Açores sofrer a influência desta tempestade a partir do fim do dia de sábado (15 de Setembro). O ciclone era às 09:00UTC, classificado como furacão de categoria 2, com vento médio de 175 km/h. 

Nas próximas horas existe ainda a possibilidade de se intensificar um pouco (podendo atingir a categoria 3), no entanto a partir de amanhã a sua intensidade deverá começar a diminuir, sendo que a partir de sexta-feira é de prever que seja classificado como tempestade tropical.
Fonte


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 15:23)

75 nós está dentro do paradigma Gordon. Contudo, os modelos globais - como o GFS - muitas vezes não conseguem modelar bem os furacões. Se na realidade assim fosse, o Helene não tinha estado 25 nós mais intenso:






Os 75 nós do GFS estão inseridos na tal regeneração tardia. As condições agrestes reduzem bastante a intensidade da tempestade por esta altura...






... mas o ciclone rapidamente recupera (para depois voltar a degradar-se):






Mais, não obstante o campo de ventos todo bem feito por cima das ilhas (ver 1ª imagem) o ciclone não iria recuperar o seu aspeto atual depois de enfraquecer:






Traduzindo o borrão para a realidade, daqui a +-3 dias o aspeto do Helene seria mais ou menos este (com o núcleo exposto e uma zona de convecção intensa):






A intensidade do Helene aquando da chegada aos Açores dependerá da sua resistência ao ambiente hostil que vai encontrar nos próximos >3 dias. Como está previsto que o cisalhamento aumente a partir daqui e continue elevado, a água quente nas redondezas dos Açores - pelo menos em teoria - dificilmente aumentará a intensidade do ciclone.


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 15:31)

Orion disse:


> A intensidade do Helene aquando da chegada aos Açores dependerá da sua resistência ao ambiente hostil que vai encontrar nos próximos 2/3 dias. Como está previsto que o cisalhamento aumente a partir daqui e continue elevado, a água quente nas redondezas dos Açores -pelo menos em teoria - dificilmente aumentará a intensidade do ciclone.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Viu-se como foi no Hawai, o shear decapitou um major Hurricane em apenas 1 dia, tornando-o numa TT em apenas um dia.
> Eu pessoalmente estou mais tombado para o lado do ECM, mas parece um pouco oscilante entre as suas saídas...
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 15:48)

*...HELENE TURNING NORTHWESTWARD OVER THE COOLER WATERS OF THE EASTERN ATLANTIC...*
11:00 AM AST Tue Sep 11
Location: 16.5°N 34.3°W
Moving: NW at 12 mph
Min pressure: 966 mb
Max sustained: 110 mph


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 15:51)

Orion disse:


> A intensidade do Helene aquando da chegada aos Açores dependerá da sua resistência ao ambiente hostil que vai encontrar nos próximos >3 dias. Como está previsto que o cisalhamento aumente a partir daqui e continue elevado, a água quente nas redondezas dos Açores - pelo menos em teoria - dificilmente aumentará a intensidade do ciclone.



Não obstante o que escrevi, a previsão da intensidade dos ciclones tropicais ainda está na infância daí que os modelos são importantes mas o _nowcasting_ impera.

Ao contrário do que aconteceu com o Ophelia, este modelo (com o fortalecimento tardio), não dá motivos de preocupação (pelo menos por agora)


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 16:01)

O HWRF (linha roxa) também diminuiu a intensidade do ciclone a médio prazo (e curvou-o para leste).

Se o Helene chegar a passar entre Sta. Maria e S. Miguel (como pode acontecer na saída das 06z - 2ª imagem), pessoalmente estou-me a borrifar para o que dizem. Para mim o Helene será sempre o Gordon III 











GFS = AVNO = linha azul / OFCL = previsão NHC = linha vermelha

1ª imagem = HWRF 00z


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 16:12)

Nao é por nada mas o HWRF mostra um Helene a 126horas terrivelmente sem identidade... e acima dos 900hpa totalmente desprovido de nuvens... ao continuar assim será um Flop épico 

Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 16:43)

lserpa disse:


> HWRF mostra um Helene a 126horas terrivelmente sem identidade... e acima dos 900hpa totalmente desprovido de nuvens...



Vale pela chuva.






A convecção constante no flanco nordeste da tempestade (imagem à direita) teria certamente capacidade para causar danos locais.








lserpa disse:


> Flop épico



Isto é que é um Flop Épico


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 16:47)

lserpa disse:


> Nao é por nada mas o HWRF mostra um Helene a 126horas terrivelmente sem identidade... e acima dos 900hpa totalmente desprovido de nuvens... ao continuar assim será um Flop épico
> 
> Tapatalk



E o windshear também seria grande 
Esqueci-me de referir, isto seria na Horta.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 16:50)

Orion disse:


> Vale pela chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tinha visto... não é impossível, o ecm aponta para algo semelhante  mas tem alguma piada 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:23)

Já agora relativamente ao Florence os modelos chegaram a acordo e quem ganhou foi o europeu. Será que vai acontecer o mesmo com o Helene?


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 18:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora relativamente ao Florence os modelos chegaram a acordo e quem ganhou foi o europeu. Será que vai acontecer o mesmo com o Helene?



Em termos de trajeto, a questão dificilmente será resolvida hoje. A depressão a oeste dos Açores é um mistério ainda por resolver.






Em termos de intensidade, grosso modo, o que escrevi para o GFS também se aplica ao IFS.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 19:43)

Tudo na mesma na medida em que persiste a intensificação tardia. Nesta simulação os ventos mais fortes ficariam no mar. 

Os 962 hPa às 03h UTC do dia 15 continuam a parecer exagerados.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 21:13)

Ainda devem haver alguns ajustes nos modelos relativamente à posição do ciclone aquando da chegada às ilhas mas há pouca incerteza no trajeto até +-72h. O _ensemble_ do IFS é muito maior do que o GFS e indica que por agora é possível que o ciclone passe a oeste do arquipélago.











Às 21h UTC haverá novo aviso. Dificilmente o NHC mudará a previsão da intensidade.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 21:42)

Tendo em conta a incerteza do trajeto, a probabilidade dos ventos (no Wind Probs) é um produto interessante para a malta do GOc (e eventualmente para o GC se o NHC incluir localidades de lá - deve depender do rumo do ciclone).







Até domingo há 2% de probabilidade acumulada de que em Santa Cruz das Flores haverão ventos com força de furacão (64 KT). Há crentes?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 23:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 23:19)

*Pim Pam Pum cada bola mata um...*


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2018 às 23:44)

O Furacão Helene (cat2) movimenta-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph (aprox. 169 km/h) e rajadas até 127 mph (aprox. 204 km/h). Apresenta uma pressão mínima de 968 hPa.

Deverá enfraquecer nas próximas horas.


Este era o aspeto do Furacão Florence às 22h00 UTC.





*


Previsão da rota e cone de incerteza (NHC)
*


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 23:46)

Afgdr disse:


> O Furacão Helene (cat2) movimenta-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph (aprox. 169 km/h) e rajadas até 127 mph (aprox. 204 km/h). Apresenta uma pressão mínima de 968 hPa.
> 
> Deverá enfraquecer nas próximas horas.
> 
> ...



Na próxima atualização do NHC, o cone de incerteza deverá voltar novamente um pouco à direita, visto que a saída das 18UTC volta a aproximar a tempestade do GC


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2018 às 00:29)

O IPMA já está atento a este sistema, transcrevo o comunicado emitido às 22:56 do dia 11:



> O IPMA informa que às 21:00UTC (hora dos Açores), o centro do FURACÃO HELENE, localizava-se a 2435 km a SSW dos Açores. O ciclone está a deslocar-se para NW a 19 km/h, devendo nos próximos dias a sua trajectória alterar-se para NNE, pelo que existe a possibilidade do arquipélago dos Açores sofrer a influência deste ciclone a partir de sábado (15 de Setembro). Neste momento a previsão da sua trajectória indica que será mais provável atingir as ilhas do grupo Ocidental.
> 
> O ciclone era às 21:00UTC, classificado como furacão de categoria 2, com vento médio de 165 km/h no entanto, é expectável que a sua intensidade diminua devido ao seu deslocamento para águas mais frias e, nas próximas 36 horas se torne tempestade tropical.
> 
> Novo comunicado será emitido às 11:00 (hora dos Açores).



https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 08:32)

Do atual aviso:



> Continued weakening is likely for the next 36 to 48 h since Helene will remain over marginal SSTs, and the intensity guidance is in good agreement. After that time, the cyclone will reach somewhat warmer waters and will begin to interact with an upper-level trough to the northwest. While this interaction will cause an increase of shear over Helene, it could also provide some baroclinic support to help maintain Helene's intensity before it undergoes extratropical transition. *Some of the dynamical models suggest that reintensification is possible through this period, while the statistical models quickly weaken the cyclone*. For now the official intensity forecast continues to show little change in intensity from 72-120 h and remains close to the various intensity consensus aids, but confidence in this portion of the forecast is lower.



A incerteza na previsão continua. Será uma TT fraca a moderada ou uma TT intensa/cat. 1 fraco? Daqui a pouco há mais um aviso.

É melhor não me rir novamente


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 12:11)

Do atual aviso:



> Despite the fact that Helene appears to be on the upswing at the moment, the cyclone is still passing over sub-26 deg C waters and all of the intensity guidance shows weakening for the next 24 h. Beyond that time, there is still some spread among the intensity models, though it has decreased since the last advisory. Helene will begin interacting with a mid-latitude trough over the north-central Atlantic, which will result in an increase in shear over the hurricane. However, Helene will also begin to move over warmer waters and could get some baroclinic support from the upper-level trough. Overall the intensity guidance is a little lower than before, and now the NHC intensity forecast is near the middle of the intensity guidance envelope.



No EPS (ensemble do ECMWF) a intensidade está a diminuir.






51% de probabilidade acumulada de ventos com força de TT no GOc. O ciclone deve chegar ao arquipélago muito degradado e com um campo de ventos desigual. A posição do olho será fulcral para a estimativa do impacto.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 12:54)

Orion disse:


> É melhor não me rir novamente



Voltou a tranquilidade


----------



## clone (12 Set 2018 às 13:18)

Furacão Helene pode chegar aos Açores como tempestade tropical


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 13:23)

É bem provável que mesmo na 6ª não se tenha total certeza do trajeto do ciclone porque o cone de incerteza a 48h pode englobar todo o canal entre o GOc e o GC. Vai-se ver.

Felizmente, o IFS, pelo menos na saída das 00z, já deixou a PC Opheliana.






Voltando atrás para o que escrevi como sendo o cenário mais provável - núcleo exposto e convecção intensa mas limitada - acabei por me lembrar de um caso indígena: o Gaston 






Oficialmente, o Gaston passou como furacão (65 nós) e não foi nada de especial. Contudo, todos os ciclones são diferentes e existe potencial para chuva localmente severa:






Para os facilmente impressionáveis, não recomendo a visualização do AROME no fim-de-semana 

Dava mesmo jeito um radar...


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 13:49)

O _outflow_ do Helene (no fundo da imagem) pode brevemente chegar às Canárias.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 16:05)

Do novo aviso e assumindo que o ciclone chega ao GOc às 12z do dia 15:



> RADII IN NAUTICAL MILES ARE THE LARGEST RADII EXPECTED ANYWHERE IN THAT QUADRANT.





> FORECAST VALID 15/1200Z 37.7N 33.2W
> MAX WIND 45 KT...GUSTS 55 KT.
> 34 KT...120NE 130SE 60SW 70NW.



O campo de ventos vai ser grande. Se o ciclone passar no canal - mesmo próximo das Flores - os ventos com força de TT poderão alcançar as ilhas mais ocidentais do GC.

A localização da ondulação mais severa também dependerá do trajeto do ciclone. Muito cedo ainda.


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2018 às 16:10)

O NHC alterou a rota novamente, desta vez um pouco mais para Oeste e reduz as percentagens anteriores.
Anterior




Atual






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 21:29)

Novo _ensemble_, mais enfraquecimento global.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 21:51)

425 
WTNT33 KNHC 122041
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Helene Advisory Number 22
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL082018
500 PM AST Wed Sep 12 2018

*...HELENE HEADING NORTHWARD ACROSS THE EASTERN ATLANTIC...
...INTERESTS IN THE AZORES SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF HELENE...*

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...21.4N 36.7W
ABOUT 910 MI...1465 KM WNW OF THE CABO VERDE ISLANDS
ABOUT 1285 MI...2065 KM SSW OF THE AZORES
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...85 MPH...140 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 350 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
*MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...980 MB...28.94 INCHES*

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
There are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.

Interests in the Azores should monitor the progress of Helene.

DISCUSSION AND OUTLOOK
----------------------
At 500 PM AST (2100 UTC), the center of Hurricane Helene was located
near latitude 21.4 North, longitude 36.7 West. Helene is moving
toward the north near 14 mph (22 km/h). A turn toward the northeast
with an increase in forward speed is expected during the next few
days.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 85 mph (140 km/h)
with higher gusts. Gradual weakening is forecast over the next
couple of days, and Helene is expected to become a tropical storm on
Thursday.

Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 45 miles (75 km) from the
center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 175 miles
(280 km).

The estimated minimum central pressure is 980 mb (28.94 inches).

HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
None

NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next complete advisory at 1100 PM AST.

$$
Forecaster Avila


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 22:07)

Do atual aviso:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 12/2100Z 21.4N 36.7W 75 KT 85 MPH
> 12H 13/0600Z 23.1N 37.1W 70 KT 80 MPH
> ...





> FORECAST VALID 14/1800Z 32.5N 35.5W
> MAX WIND 55 KT...GUSTS 65 KT.
> *50 KT... 60NE 50SE 30SW 30NW.*
> 34 KT...130NE 120SE 70SW 90NW.
> ...



O Helene chegaria um pouco mais intenso do que no anterior aviso. TT moderada a forte com ventos a rondar os 50-55 nós (95-102 km/h).

Ainda faltam 48h para que o ciclone acelere na direção das ilhas. Mais ajustes certamente acontecerão.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 23:13)

Demorou mas o IFS já mostra um cenário mais congruente consigo mesmo:







O GFS continua a insistir - agora sozinho - no ciclone com força de furacão:






O HWRF mostra umas oscilações um bocado irrealistas entre as 36-72h.






Não é certo que o Helene passe ligeiramente a oeste do GOc.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 23:21)

http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/tracker/dynamic/201808N.html

A partir de amanhã este portal já deve mostrar a simulação do campo de ventos nas redondezas dos Açores tendo em conta os avisos do NHC (clicar em Wind Model / Wind Field)


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 09:44)

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=08L&product=ir

O Helene já está com o núcleo exposto e com a convecção limitada à metade norte.

O _outflow_ está quase a chegar aos Açores:






Já não há paciência para o furacão do GFS  TT moderada a forte é o cenário mais provável pelo IFS/EPS:


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 09:54)

Novo aviso, pouco muda:



> Statistical and global model guidance show the southwesterly shear increasing significantly in 12 hours or so, however, the 26 to 27C sea surface temperatures should govern the weakening trend a little. In 3 days, Helene is forecast to move over much cooler waters while the cyclone becomes embedded in the hostile mid-latitude upper-level westerlies. Subsequently, further weakening is expected at a faster pace. By day 4, the large-scale models all show Helene acquiring extratropical cyclone characteristics as it moves toward Ireland and the United Kingdom.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 13/0900Z 23.5N 37.3W 65 KT 75 MPH
> 12H 13/1800Z 25.7N 37.4W 60 KT 70 MPH
> ...





> FORECAST VALID 15/0600Z 35.8N 34.7W
> MAX WIND 55 KT...GUSTS 65 KT.
> *50 KT... 50NE 50SE 30SW 30NW.
> 34 KT...120NE 120SE 80SW 90NW.*
> ...



Os ventos com força de TT continuam a abranger uma grande distância (os valores estão em milhas náuticas).


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 10:37)

Do _ensemble_ do GFS... dia 15/00z  16/00z

Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 25 e 50 mms:











---






A chuva a potes deve ser muito local.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2018 às 14:33)

Grupo Ocidental em aviso laranja de vento, chuva e agitação marítima.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 15:59)

O _outflow_ do Helene já chegou às ilhas. O céu já está ficando repleto de nebulosidade muito alta.











Acho que no aviso do IPMA, a parte do 'ciclone deverá passar ligeiramente a oeste do Grupo Ocidental' é um bocado precoce. Isto não está garantido.






Como escrevi numa publicação anterior, está-se a menos de 48h da chegada do ciclone e o cone de incerteza engloba todo o canal GOc-GC:






No atual aviso o Helene é uma TT e está previsto chegar aos Açores com uma intensidade a rondar os 50 nós (com + ou - 5 nós para garantia). Entre agora e sábado o aspeto não deve mudar muito. O mais importante é a localização e dimensão da atividade convectiva (atualmente na metade norte):


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 16:09)




----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2018 às 17:32)

https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/meteorolo...idos-nos-açores-a-partir-de-sábado/vi-BBNheyd


----------



## Hawk (13 Set 2018 às 18:20)

Pelo satélite parece que o elevado shear e a interacção Helen vs Joyce está a provocar a destruição de ambas.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 19:57)

Orion disse:


> Acho que no aviso do IPMA, a parte do 'ciclone deverá passar ligeiramente a oeste do Grupo Ocidental' é um bocado precoce. Isto não está garantido.








Agora vai ter que mudar.

Já não tenho muito mais de novo a acrescentar no seguimento.

Nesta saída a zona de convecção passa por cima das ilhas. Novamente, a convecção junto ao núcleo é intermitente mas ocasionalmente muito intensa. Como não há radar vai ser muito mais difícil - provavelmente impossível - discernir as zonas em específico onde está a chover a potes.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2018 às 20:43)

*Tempestade Tropical Helene*

*Movimento:* N a 14 mph (22 km/h)
*Ventos máximos sustentados:* 70 mph (≈ 113 km/h)
*Rajadas: *86 mph (≈138 km/h)
*Pressão mínima: *989 hPa



*18h45 UTC
*




*



Rota + cone de incerteza (previsão do NHC) *


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 21:56)

Plausível e não seria a primeira vez. Haveria, como habitualmente, muita crítica ao IPMA. Numa outra realidade, o IPMA regional publicaria um pequeno segmento com imagens de radar e satélite a explicar porque é que a maioria das ilhas escapou ao pior.

Voltando à realidade, há que ver se o estreitamento/consenso dos trajetos na saída das 18z mantém-se amanhã. Não se pode ainda excluir um _landfall_ no GC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:58)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 22:18)

Orion disse:


>


A Helena já arranjou par para dançar a valsa nos Açores está visto!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2018 às 22:57)

A Tempestade Tropical Helene enfraqueceu nas últimas horas, apresentando neste momento ventos máximos sustentados de 65 mph (≈ 105 km/h) com rajadas até 75 mph (≈ 121 km/h) e uma pressão mínima de 993 hPa.


*21h15 UTC*










Movimenta-se para N a 21 mph (33 km/h) e deverá alterar a sua trajetória para NE em direção aos Açores. O IPMA já emitiu o aviso de tempestade tropical para todas as ilhas, estando em vigor avisos laranjas e amarelos respeitantes a vento forte (velocidade média e rajada máxima), precipitação forte e agitação marítima forte (altura significativa das ondas) - *Aviso Meteorológico nº 63/2018*.



*SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*

A *Tropical Storm Watch* is in effect for...
* All of the Azores Islands









Deverá enfraquecer ligeiramente nas próximas horas - ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph - mantendo esta intensidade nos próximos dias. Prevê-se, portanto, que atravesse o arquipélago com esta intensidade.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 13/2100Z 26.3N 37.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
12H 14/0600Z 28.8N 36.7W 50 KT *60 MPH*
24H 14/1800Z 32.3N 35.8W 50 KT *60 MPH*
36H 15/0600Z 35.5N 34.2W 50 KT *60 MPH*
48H 15/1800Z 37.9N 31.7W 50 KT* 60 MPH*
72H 16/1800Z 40.6N 24.4W 50 KT* 60 MPH*
96H 17/1800Z 44.0N 17.5W 50 KT *60 MPH*...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 18/1800Z 51.0N 7.5W 50 KT *60 MPH*...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP





Os efeitos da TT Helene farão sentir-se principalmente a nível do vento, precipitação (acumulados totais: 50,8 a 101,6 mm, com acumulados isolados de 203,2 mm) e ondulação.


*HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND*
----------------------
WIND: Tropical storm conditions are possible within the watch
area by late Saturday.

RAINFALL: Helene is expected to produce *total rainfall amounts of 2
to 4 inches across the Azores, with isolated amounts up to 8 inches
across the western Azores*. This rainfall may cause life-threatening
flash flooding.

SURF: Swells generated by Helene are affecting portions of
the Azores. These swells are likely to cause life-threatening surf
and rip current conditions. Please consult products from your local
weather office.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 11:55)

Do NHC:



> The extratropical transition (ET) process will likely be completed within the next 48 h, around the time that Helene will likely pass near or over the Azores. While this process occurs, little weakening is forecast by the various dynamical models, but gradual weakening should occur once ET is completed.





> RAINFALL: Helene is expected to produce total rainfall amounts of 2 to 4 inches across the Azores, with isolated amounts up to 8 inches across the western Azores. This rainfall may cause life-threatening flash flooding



1 polegada = 25.4 mms

Ainda não se sabe o trajeto definitivo:











---

Novamente, o Helene tem um considerável campo de ventos. Os ventos mais intensos (55 nós = 101 km/h) devem abranger mais ou menos metade da distância dos ventos com força de TT (34 nós = 61 km/h) representados na imagem abaixo.






Devido à proximidade do ciclone há agora avisos intermédios. O próximo será por volta das 12h UTC.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 13:51)




----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2018 às 13:53)

Entre o GFS e o ECMWF, vai uma distância na localização de mais de 200km... quem dá mais? Hahaha é incerteza mesmo até ao fim. Gostava que o ECMWF fosse o vencedor hahaha


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 13:55)

E só porque hoje faz 11 meses 






Uma TT pode ser localmente destrutiva mas não é a mesma coisa


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 14:12)

Ainda pode acabar por passar a oeste do GOc (ficando a maioria da precipitação no mar)


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 15:56)

Do novo aviso:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 14/1500Z 32.9N 36.3W 60 KT 70 MPH
> *12H 15/0000Z 35.5N 35.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
> ...



Em retrospetiva, é discutível se alguns modelos - como o GFS e o IFS - tinham razão no aumento tardio da intensidade (mais na previsão da tendência do que na quantificação do aumento).

Continuando a assumir (critério subjetivo) que as previsões ainda podem variar por +-5 nós, continua a ser possível que o Helene chegue ao arquipélago quase como furacão.

Na prática, pouco muda. O próximo aviso completo é às 21h UTC e o aviso intermédio às 18h UTC.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 18:05)

Só a partir da saída das 06z de hoje é que o GFS mostra um cenário mais realista. Antes tarde que nunca? 






---

Neste compósito das 15:26z a convecção era muito forte na metade oeste do ciclone, junto ao olho. Nos níveis baixos ainda havia um olho bem formado e era na metade norte do ciclone em que havia maior saturação da atmosfera (mais informações sobre a interpretação das imagens aqui).






Esta imagem das 12:25z dá uma ideia da abrangência dos ventos no flanco este do ciclone (no canto superior direito está o GOc):


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 18:11)

Por volta das 11:45z foi detetada ondulação a rondar os 43 pés (13 metros) nas redondezas do olho.






---


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 20:56)

A +-16 horas da passagem o cenário parece sugerir que a maior parte da chuva vai ficar no mar, a oeste das ilhas. Resta o vento e a ondulação.






Começo a achar que o Helene vai chegar às ilhas com 60 nós. Daqui a 1 hora há mais um aviso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 21:43)




----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 21:44)

> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 14/2100Z 34.1N 36.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
> *12H 15/0600Z 36.4N 36.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 24H 15/1800Z 38.9N 33.7W 55 KT 65 MPH*



Dúvida persiste mas a diferença é mais para a estatística. Agora vai imperar o _nowcasting_ 

Antes da chegada às ilhas ainda haverão mais 2 ou 3 avisos completos (03, 09 e 15h? UTC) e 3 intermédios (00, 06 e 12h UTC).


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2018 às 22:33)

Bem, aqui para Horta e se a rota se confirmar, chuva será pouca, o vento deverá rondar os 50/60km/h, com algumas rajadas talvez de uns 80km/h. Talvez a ondulação é que seja interessante... o resto será “pinners” 
Isto a ter em conta o ECMWF, pois o GFS seria mais fraco ainda.

A ver o que o ASCAT mostra amanhã...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 02:43)

IPMA aumenta o aviso de vento para vermelho no G. Ocidental devido a rajadas até 150 km/h e vento médio até 100 km/h.



> _Assunto:_ Tempestade Tropical HELENE
> O IPMA informa que às 21:00 (hora dos Açores), o centro da TEMPESTADE TROPICAL HELENE localizava-se a 780 km a WSW das Flores.
> O ciclone HELENE, desloca-se em direção a N com uma velocidade de cerca de 30 km/h, devendo infletir a sua trajetória em direção a NNE a partir da madrugada de sábado; a partir de domingo a sua trajetória deverá sofrer um novo desvio para NE.
> Assim e, de acordo com a trajetória prevista até esta hora, o Helene deverá passar muito perto ou sobre o Grupo Ocidental, na noite de sábado/madrugada de domingo, com uma probabilidade elevada (80 a 90%) .
> ...


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 08:06)

Infelizmente a rede de estações do IPMA é, à falta de melhor termo, miserável. Felizmente desta vez há a rede regional para dar mais informações.  











Ainda devem faltar para aí 2 horas até o AROME 00z ficar disponível.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 10:17)

> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 15/0900Z 37.7N 34.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
> *12H 15/1800Z 39.7N 32.7W 60 KT 70 MPH*
> 24H 16/0600Z 41.8N 29.2W 55 KT 65 MPH





> FORECAST VALID 15/1800Z 39.7N 32.7W
> MAX WIND 60 KT...GUSTS 75 KT.
> *50 KT... 50NE 60SE 20SW 20NW.*
> 34 KT...120NE 150SE 80SW 120NW.



Logo às 18z:






O GOc pode ser afetado por ventos a rondar os 50 nós mas os mais intensos (a rondar os 60 nós) devem ficar no mar se não houver nenhum desvio inesperado do ciclone para este.

Há pouco o Helene continuava com convecção muito intensa mas o trajeto é favorável para os indígenas.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 10:29)

O AROME não mostra o apocalipse e está bastante razoável no vento:






Convecção a surgir nas redondezas das Flores. Um foco convectivo passa a oeste e há mais a sul:






Mesmo convecção não localizada perto do ciclone (como a que mostrei acima) pode causar chuva localmente muito intensa devido à elevada AP e saturação da atmosfera.






Sem radar pouco mais há a acrescentar. O satélite é muito vago.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 10:34)

Boia das Flores  http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/boias/bond3.htm

Para imagens há o muito conhecido Spotazores.

RM regional  http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2018 às 14:50)

A TT Helene movimenta-se para NNE a 22 mph (35 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mph (113 km/h) e rajadas até 86 mph (138 km/h). Apresenta uma pressão mínima de 988 hPa.


*13h00 UTC

*























Prevê-se que continue a avançar para NNE, rodando para NE ainda hoje. Espera-se que mantenha a sua intensidade ao longo das próximas horas, sendo expectável um enfraquecimento a partir das 12-24h. Deverá ocorrer a transição para ciclone extratropical à medida que se aproxima da Irlanda e do Reino Unido. Prevê-se que se dissipe no dia 19.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 15/0900Z 37.7N 34.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
12H 15/1800Z 39.7N 32.7W 60 KT 70 MPH
24H 16/0600Z 41.8N 29.2W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 16/1800Z 44.1N 24.3W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 17/0600Z 46.7N 18.1W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 18/0600Z 55.8N 5.0W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 19/0600Z...DISSIPATED




Passará a W do Grupo Ocidental ainda como tempestade tropical, estando em vigor avisos de tempestade tropical para todas as ilhas dos Açores. Os efeitos serão sentidos com maior expressão no Grupo Ocidental (avisos vermelhos) e no Grupo Central (avisos laranjas)  *Aviso Meteorológico nº 66/2018*


*Efeitos previstos*

Esperam-se acumulados de 25,4 a 76,2 mm, com acumulados isolados de 101,6 mm, além de vento forte e ondulação forte.


*
HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND*
----------------------
WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected within portions of the
warning area later today and tonight.

RAINFALL: Helene is expected to produce* total rainfall amounts 1
to 3 inches across the western Azores, with isolated amounts up to 4
inches possible*. Rainfall amounts of 1 to 2 inches are expected
across western Ireland and Scotland.

SURF: Swells generated by Helene are affecting portions of the
Azores. These swells are likely to continue for another couple of
days and could cause life-threatening surf and rip current
conditions. Please consult products from your local weather office.



*Rota prevista e cone de incerteza (NHC)*


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 16:45)

É sábado, felizmente para o Governo Regional. Assim não teve que fechar escolas para o que pode muito bem ser um evento (muito?) menos severo do que o previsto/comunicado. Lá vai a população criticar o IPMA, acrescentando que os furacões nunca fazem nada nos Açores 

Do novo aviso:



> The cloud pattern of Helene is starting to show signs of decay, with the central convection decreasing since the previous advisory and the low-level center becoming partly exposed in a region between convective bands. The initial intensity is held at 60 kt for this advisory in best agreement with the CIMSS satellite consensus, but it is possible this is generous.



O olho deve daqui a bocado passar a oeste do GOc:











 https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=08L&product=truecolor

O pico da intensidade tanto no vento como nas ondas deverá ser atingido nas próximas horas. Esperar para ver, é o lema habitual


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2018 às 20:30)

*Aspeto da TT Helene às 18h45 UTC

*




















*Localização:* 95 mi a W das Flores (155 km)
*Movimento:* NE a 21 mph (33 km/h)
*Ventos máximos sustentados:* 70 mph (≈ 113 km/h)
*Rajadas:* 86 mph (≈ 138 km/h)
*Pressão mínima estimada:* 988 hPa




Deverá manter o status de tempestade tropical aquando da sua passagem a W do Grupo Ocidental. A partir das 12-24h, deverá ocorrer um ligeiro enfraquecimento e a transição para ciclone pós-tropical/extratropical. Prevê-se que se dissipe no dia 19.

*
FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 15/1500Z 38.8N 34.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
12H 16/0000Z 40.8N 31.4W 60 KT 70 MPH
24H 16/1200Z 43.0N 27.2W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 17/0000Z 45.5N 21.6W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 17/1200Z 49.0N 15.0W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 18/1200Z 59.0N 1.5W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 19/1200Z...DISSIPATED



*Previsão de rota e cone de incerteza (NHC)*


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 21:36)

Bom, acho que se pode considerar que as Flores está na 'parede do que resta do olho'.






Em certas estações há ventos interessantes (> 60 km/h) e algumas rajadas acima dos 100 km/h. Como há pouca convecção relevante, resta a precipitação estratiforme e/ou orográfica.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Do novo aviso:



> SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...40.2N 32.1W
> ABOUT 75 MI...120 KM NW OF FLORES ISLAND IN THE WESTERN AZORES
> ...



Às 20h UTC a estação do IPMA das Flores tinha 999.9 hPa de PC e vento de 55.1 km/h. No lado oeste da ilha, o cenário era mais intenso:


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 21:52)

Desde 2000, o Helene é apenas o 2º ciclone tropical em Setembro que passa a menos de 100 kms do Grupo Ocidental. O outro foi o já abordado Gaston.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 22:07)

Já de vez fica a curiosidade...

Estimativa de satélite dos acumulados entre as 12z de ontem e as 12z de hoje:






Amanhã publicam os valores das 12z de hoje até às 12z do dia 16  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/emb/ff/HE_World_Eur24Hr.php

Tendo em conta a metodologia, os valores apresentados são apenas indicados para se ter uma ideia vaga dos acumulados do ciclone.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 22:26)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPOWVTSGZCU1VhcEtfUnRyMzBDZk5JNDg4TF9J/view


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2018 às 03:02)

> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-09-16 01:30:00* e *2018-09-16 18:00:00*
> _Assunto:_ Tempestade Tropical HELENE
> O IPMA informa que às 00:00 (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone HELENE se localizava a 105 km a NNW das Flores, com deslocamento para NE de cerca de 39 km/h, afastando-se dos Açores.
> *Assim, prevendo-se uma melhoria gradual do estado do tempo, este será o último comunicado enviado pelo IPMA relativamente a este ciclone. *


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
http://archive.is/XOe8W


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 08:04)

Observações ASCAT por volta das 22:44z e 23.23z


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 11:21)

Complementando com o GC...

WindSat 19:32:






ASCAT 23:23:






Do atual aviso:



> Earlier 2326 UTC METOP-A ASCAT scatterometer data indicated that the 34 kt and 50 kt wind radii, particularly in NW and NE quadrants, had decreased considerably. Accordingly, an adjustment was made on this advisory.



Certamente para muitos foi um evento que desiludiu.


Por outro lado, poderá haver uma tempestade de inverno com o nome de Helena. Esperar para ver


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 13:13)

A TT Helene desloca-se neste momento para NE a 25 mph (41 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph (≈ 81 km/h) e rajadas superiores. Tem uma pressão mínima estimada de 993 hPa.



*11h30 UTC*

























Está a ocorrer a transição para ciclone extratropical à medida que avança em direção à Irlanda e ao Reino Unido. Prevê-se que seja absorvida por uma frente no dia 19.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 16/0900Z 42.5N 28.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 12H 16/1800Z 44.5N 24.7W 45 KT 50 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...






*Previsão de rota + cone de incerteza (NHC)*


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 16:07)

O Helene tropical já era e o Joyce para lá caminha. Haverá mais para o mês que vem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 16:33)

*...HELENE NOW A POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE... ...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY...*
11:00 AM AST Sun Sep 16
Location: 43.8°N 25.7°W
Moving: NE at 29 mph
Min pressure: 989 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 16:55)

*Aspeto da Tempestade Pós-Tropical Helene às 15h15 UTC
*









*


Último aviso do NHC
*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2018 às 22:01)




----------

